
GoVPN 4.1: uses Argon2b (PHC winner) instead of PBKDF2 - stargrave
http://lists.cypherpunks.ru/pipermail/govpn-devel/2015-November/000049.html
======
andor
Interesting features:

* Ability to hide packets length with the noise data.

* Ability to hide payload timestamps with constant packet rate traffic.

